# YAY! My site is up.



## Greenman (Mar 8, 2010)

It took a while, and I am already planing version 2.0 but here it is. 

http://www.greenman-apothecary.com/index.html

http://www.facebook.com/pages/edit/?id=327059799653#

Happy to have that done.

~Roy


----------



## Chay (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks great, love the product names!


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice!  Sounds like names of Romance Novels... I'd buy them!


----------



## April (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi there:

I love the Greenman.  When I first saw your name I was wondering if you were referring to the Green Man that I've seen all over churches in England.  And yes, you were.  

I love the names of the soaps and the soap formulations are chock full of wonderful combinations.

Congratulations to you.  I wish you the very best with your new enterprise.

Warm regards,

April


----------



## Hazel (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! Great site. You did a fantastic job of naming your scents.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW!!! now THAT is a nice clean (pardon the pun) site to look around on. I especially love the products page with all the info you supplied. 

Will you be putting pics up for your scrubs and rest of your products? either way I think it all looks great.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 10, 2010)

Aye the other pages will get photos, I have lost a number of pics, so as I take more I'll post them.

Thanks for the feedback all.

~Cheers

Roy


----------



## Woodi (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice looking site, Greenman. Did you do it yourself, or hire ?


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2010)

I just read your About Us page.  This is a really good story...your products grew from love...  It touched my heart.  I hope that people read it first to learn that there is an extra ingredient in everything that you make.

Regards,

April


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2010)

What a neat page! I would be so proud if I were you!

I loved reading the descriptions of all the different scents. I'm sure you will do very well in business


----------



## IanT (Mar 12, 2010)

just curious... how much tea do you get for $5?? there are no units of measurement listed!?!

those look like some awesome blends!!


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 13, 2010)

This site looks really nice. I especially appreciate the time you took in writing your descriptions of your products and scents.

Two VERY minor notes...
1. Your body scrub page has a typo - "body scrubs should be used within one *moth* of their first use"
2. In your shopping cart your link to continue shopping is almost the same color as the background and almost disappears.

I'm exploring shopping cart services... are you happy with cart32?


----------

